# 1963 Homko value?



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a 1963 Homko snow mule. I've never seen one before and can't fine much of anything online about them. Does anyone have any idea what they are worth?


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't think I've ever heard of that brand name before. What size is it and what engine does it have??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

They have been discussed on the other snowblower forum a few times..
Pete has a photo of one here:

Pete's Vintage Snowblower Showcase

The Homco units are most often seen as early Sears Craftsman snowblowers..(built by Homco, badged for Craftsman)
value? hard to say..on the one hand, they are quite rare, which would suggest a high value..but on the other hand, no one cares! 
which suggests a low value..

If I saw one for sale locally, and it worked, I would pay up to $50 for it, but no more..just to have it for the novelty..its a pretty primitive machine, and probably not a top performer..non running but basically complete, perhaps fixable, I would offer $20...but like anything else, value is only what someone is willing to pay..if someone decides they want to pay $100 for it, then that's what its worth...but IMO its not worth $100.

(assuming its that "basic" Homco like the one on Pete's Gilson page)..I dont know what a "snow mule" is, or if its something different..I have only ever seen the one style of Homco machine..not much is known about the Homco units..if you buy it, please post photos!

Scot


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

This is not the unit I'm looking at but the same model. The one I'm looking at is not in as good of shape, does not run and is missing the engine cover. This is not something I'm looking at buying to use, but rather just to have, because I think it really cool.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

very cool! thanks for finding the video! 



ddrink said:


> The one I'm looking at is not in as good of shape, does not run and is missing the engine cover.


I stick by my estimate..20 bucks! 
finding a replacement cover would be very difficult, if not impossible.
will probably have to fabricate a new cover.

in most cases, that would be a "machine to put out with the trash"..
(the one you are looking at, in the condition you describe)
it has virtually no real value.

Scot


----------



## cpow68 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have one and it is in mint condition, I had it running two years ago after cleaning the points, it now sits under a cover in my garage, as for seeing another one around I have not.
The video of the one on here is the first one I have seen besides mine, mine looks ten times better no rust dings or paint chips. as for how good it throws snow I have never used it for that purpose.
It is called a Homko snow mule.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There was a pawn shop in Martinsburg, Wv. that had one sitting around for months and months. It looked to be in really good condition. I never heard it run but sign said it ran well. It was orange/white and was Sears badged. They were asking $100.00 if I remember correctly.Never sold as far as II know. Last time I drove by they were out of business. 
They look pretty inefficient. I'd spend my $$ on something more efficient and less obsolete. But, what the heck. If ya really want it just get it.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

The value is as a novelty / collectible item but they are so common that the condition would need to be exceptional for fetch much. The engine alone may the most valuable thing to old small engine enthusiasts. With the (6:1?) reduction it could be re purposed for many projects.

As for moving snow it has some potential but it sort of went the way of the DoDo bird.

Pete


----------



## ralph (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a Homeco Snowblower. It is a very odd looking unit but works surprisingly well. I have cut thru snow deeper than its opening and thrown the snow well. The only problem I have had is the pick-up tube on the carb has come loose and falls off. My dad had bought the unit new and the I got it from him.


----------

